# Cahill: I will run for governor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Next governor's race could pit 2 local men against each other*

By Nancy Reardon
*Patriot Ledger State House Bureau*
Posted Mar 06, 2009 @ 11:41 AM

QUINCY -

The 2010 race for governor could be shaping up as a local contest between two Democrats who live about six miles apart: Gov. Deval Patrick of Milton and state Treasurer Timothy Cahill of Quincy. 
Cahill said Thursday that he "definitely" plans to enter the race if he thinks Patrick hasn't done a good job addressing the state's budget crisis.
"To be perfectly honest, if I felt I could do a better job and we needed different type of leadership, then I would certainly consider the challenge," he told The Patriot Ledger.
Cahill said he will not "officially" decide about running until the governor had decided whether to seek re-election.
There has been speculation that Patrick may, at some point, go to Washington to join the administration of President Obama.
Cahill said he will definitely run for governor if there is no incumbent in the governor's office.
Patrick was in Cahill's home territory on Thursday, pitching his transportation reform plan to Quincy residents at the Thomas Crane Public Library. He said he plans to run for re-election and welcomes any challengers.
"I think the treasurer is great. I welcome any challengers," Patrick said. "No one is entitled to these jobs. It takes a lot of hubris to complain if someone decides to challenge you."
Cahill this week outlined a two-pronged proposal for raising new revenues through the state Lottery. At a Greater Boston Chamber of Commerce meeting on Wednesday, the treasurer said the state should license slot machines and privatize the Lottery.
When a few people asked Patrick about slot machines during his presentation in Quincy, he dismissed any talk of slots as "just a lot of chatter."
The governor said he does not believe slots are the answer and that his support remains behind resort casinos, which, he argued, would create more jobs and raise more money. 
"Some officials have talked about slots," Patrick said, who never mentioned Cahill by name, "but there's no bill, just a lot of chatter."
Cahill this week took aim at Patrick's transportation reform plan, saying the proposed 19-cent increase in the gas tax is too big.
"Six or 7 cents would do the trick," he told The Ledger on Thursday. 
"I believe if we're going to raise a gas tax, then we should take down the tolls," he said. 
Cahill also said he does not believe the governor has made enough budget cuts. 
Asked about how Patrick has done handling the state budget crisis, the treasurer said "it would be unfair to judge him until we get through this."
"I would say it's too early to tell," he said, "but I am concerned."

http://www.enterprisenews.com/news/x113259487/Cahill-I-will-run-for-governor


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I am ready for a change, Coupes gotta go


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

What I DON'T know about Tim Cahill could fill a book, but he's still gotta be an improvement over Erkel.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> he's still gotta be an improvement over Erkel.


So would this..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> What I DON'T know about Tim Cahill could fill a book, but he's still gotta be an improvement over Erkel.


He got his start on the Quincy City Council, and was generally pro-police. He had a feud going with former Mayor Phelan, concerning the financing of the new high school, and was proven right when Phelan dropped the ball on state reimbursement.

I'm registered unenrolled, so he's got my vote in the primary. Whether I would vote for him in the general election depends on who the Republicans can put forth as a candidate.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Poll in the QPL:

If the election primary was today who would you vote for ??

Thank you for voting!

Deval Patrick 16% (51 votes)

Tim Cahill 84% (266 votes)

Total Votes: 317
Comments (0)
Return To Poll


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

At least he would know where the state stood with it's financials and not come in as the blind leading the blind.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> So would this..


:L: ROFLMFAO!


kwflatbed said:


> Poll in the QPL:
> Deval Patrick 16% (51 votes)
> Tim Cahill 84% (266 votes)
> Total Votes: 317


 Now that I like!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I'm registered unenrolled, so he's got my vote in the primary. Whether I would vote for him in the general election depends on who the Republicans can put forth as a candidate.


I think it'll be a tough road to hoe aginst the Patrick election machine. Absent any unforseen political catastrophes, I think Urkel has a guaranteed lock on the Communist Party's nomination--though no one has yet seen what an Axelrod-esque re-election campaign looks like. I don't know if the novelty of "Together we Can" will last another go, especially after the Obama race.

As for the Republican nominee, I keep hearing names like Scott Brown and Robert Hedlund, but these guys need to start getting in some face time and start creating some name recognition soon to consider having a shot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I think it'll be a tough road to hoe aginst the Patrick election machine. Absent any unforseen political catastrophes, I think Urkel has a guaranteed lock on the Communist Party's nomination--though no one has yet seen what an Axelrod-esque re-election campaign looks like. I don't know if the novelty of "Together we Can" will last another go, especially after the Obama race.


There will always be the Coupeheads who keep the faith, but I think Coupe himself is toast if a halfway viable candidate runs, unless the economy does a miracle 180-degree turn really fast.



OfficerObie59 said:


> As for the Republican nominee, I keep hearing names like Scott Brown and Robert Hedlund, but these guys need to start getting in some face time and start creating some name recognition soon to consider having a shot.


Bob Hedlund has been hitting the talk radio circuit; he was just on Michele McPhee's show last night.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I think that this gas tax idea is really shooting Deval in the foot, a least out here in western mass, I doubt that he will remove his head from Obama's rectum between now and the election.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

The fucking lady who called 911 because McDonalds ran out of Squirrel Nuggets could beat The Coupe in the next election. Guys approval rating is lower than 7costanzas Fu Man Choo


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

People I would consider voting for before Deval Patrick:


























That's just for starters.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Inanimate objects I would consider voting for before Deval Patrick:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I think that this product is endorsed by Deval


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Obie you make concern me sometimes. As far as Cahill the only thing I know about him is I get a check every two weeks from his office.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

jettsixx said:


> As far as Cahill the only thing I know about him is I get a check every two weeks from his office.


Breathing? Check.
Heartbeat? Check.
Greater than an 8th grade education? Check.
Not Deval Patrick? Check.

SOLD!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> Obie you make concern me sometimes.


Jett, the liberalism is insanity, and you have to fight fire with fire.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I know Tim he's a good guy. He has my vote if no one better runs which there are far and few of anyway.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> though no one has yet seen what an Axelrod-esque re-election campaign looks like.


Very interesting proposition (Axelrod Round II), especially in this economy. I keep waiting for someone to bring up that billion-dollar life-sciences bill.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Cahill is the one that slapped Coupe a no-no when asked if the SMART plan money could be used to help with the budget problems


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> People I would consider voting for before Deval Patrick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're gonna go that far, we should probably vote for the SuperDevil instead. 









He has a flying motorcycle, is at least 3 inches taller, and has a jar of marmalade that we believe causes you to commit adulterly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Tim's a good guy, came up through the ranks so to speak. Ran a small business before he went into politics full time. He remembers where he came from. "Vote for Tim"


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Anyone is better than what we have.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not all Democrats are bad. I forgot that Senator Richard Moore is not a republican. He filed the Katrina gun bill in MA.

However a majority of them are bad.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Not sure if anyone caught the St Patricks Day Roast today but I had to pay some attention to Devolve. One of his last lines was VERY interesting where he basically said "any talk of taxes causes drama and makes him want to rethink a position with Obama". VERYYY interesting. Ass fuck thing is, if he goes now Murry takes office and has almost two years to solidify the Social Democrat agenda. In this case the Devil (ah hem) you know may be better than the Devil you dont.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

union1 said:


> Not sure if anyone caught the St Patricks Day Roast today but I had to pay some attention to Devolve. One of his last lines was VERY interesting where he basically said "any talk of taxes causes drama and makes him want to rethink a position with Obama". VERYYY interesting. Ass fuck thing is, if he goes now Murry takes office and has almost two years to solidify the Social Democrat agenda. In this case the Devil (ah hem) you know may be better than the Devil you dont.


I truly believe he thinks he's got a shot at one of the two senate seats (bet he was unhappy when Kerry didn't go for a cabinet posting). I can only imagine the bloodbath of liberal politicians if he tried to oust that seat from the Kennedy family; there's already speculation they're gonna keep that seat in the compound.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hawk19 said:


> I can only imagine the bloodbath of liberal politicians if he tried to oust that seat from the Kennedy family; there's already speculation they're gonna keep that seat in the compound.


The rumor has been that the seat is reserved for Teddy's widow. Just another reminder of what our votes are worth. I'll bet the so-called republicans won't contest the seat, either...you know, to show respect for the "liberal lion"...

In any event, any thoughts that this is a chance for the laughable Massachusetts Republicans to seize a senate seat (or even just mount a serious challenge) is a day dream. Which isn't that big of a deal, really. I've witnessed more political diversity in Soviet Russia than we have in Massachusetts.


----------

